# Jake's lures



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Went fishing with my young son and daughter on Sunday. Went to a community pond in UT county. Was super crowded of course. Anyone on here really like using Jake's? Was out using a 1/4 gold with red and all I could catch were weeds.  My 5 year old son told me later, "Fishing is boring. I don't like it." :sad: Hopefully I can get him out another time and maybe we'll catch something.

BTW, new to the forum here. Was raised in UT county, moved to Idaho for about 5 years, then moved back to UT about 4 years ago.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's one problem with taking young kids fishing. Unless the catching is fairly fast they lose interest quickly, and in my opinion the community ponds are not the best places to do this. 

Just by chance I was fishing last Tuesday at a small lake and watched a very young kid have the time of his life. He was catching fish about every 5 or so minutes. Come to find out the DOW had just stocked the lake on Monday, and they were in the right place at the right time.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Critter said:


> That's one problem with taking young kids fishing. Unless the catching is fairly fast they lose interest quickly, and in my opinion the community ponds are not the best places to do this.
> 
> Just by chance I was fishing last Tuesday at a small lake and watched a very young kid have the time of his life. He was catching fish about every 5 or so minutes. Come to find out the DOW had just stocked the lake on Monday, and they were in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Aww man that would've been great! I may need to figure out different locations to take the kids.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is a little ways to drive but Wrigley Reservoir up Ferron Canyon is a place like that. 

A hook, string, stick, and a piece of Powerbait is all that is usually needed. We also ran into that type of fishing on Thousand Lake Mountain and a couple of waters just off of the top of Boulder Mountain. Sadly we didn't have any kids with us on any of these waters but it only took a few minutes to catch limits of fish that were just right for the frying pan.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Critter said:


> Sadly we didn't have any kids with us on any of these waters but it only took a few minutes to catch limits of fish that were just right for the frying pan.


That is how Fish Lake was last I was there. Come to think of it, that was about 18 years ago. About time for another visit.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Go up the the uintas. Any of the roadside lakes are good. Powerbait, worms, jakes, spinners, fly and a bubble all work.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I have absolutely hammered the littler trout with Jakes lures at fish lake, flaming gorge and strawberry. I grew up with the Provo river literally in my back yard, and It didn’t take me long to figure out that a Jakes was A hot ticket. At 8 years old I was catching big browns just throwing it out and dragging it through their holes they hung in. This last June me and my brother caught over 100 rainbows with Jakes at fish lake in a day of fishing. They are by far my favorite lure


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

sheepassassin said:


> I have absolutely hammered the littler trout with Jakes lures at fish lake, flaming gorge and strawberry. I grew up with the Provo river literally in my back yard, and It didn't take me long to figure out that a Jakes was A hot ticket. At 8 years old I was catching big browns just throwing it out and dragging it through their holes they hung in. This last June me and my brother caught over 100 rainbows with Jakes at fish lake in a day of fishing. They are by far my favorite lure


Dang that's awesome!! I grew up close to the Provo, but I seem to have the best luck over at Deer with a minnow crank.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Those goofy looking money clip lures work no doubt. A must have in a lure fisherpersons tackle box.



.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You know, I have a couple Jake's but I've never caught anything on them. Of course up until a couple years ago I could also say the Kastmasters in my tackle box had never caught anything either, then I started really trying to use them in earnest and now they're my goto lure. Varying the retrieve, finding the right color, doing a fall and retrieve, putting one under a bubble to let it fall and come all the way backup, and sometimes sticking a white gulp maggot on the hook have done the trick for me.

The Jake's probably has some tricks to teach too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting. I actually havent seen anyone use a normal 'spinner' in years. 

Whens the last time anyone saw a Mepps in use? Or the old Roostertails. Man I have a box of them I used to use all the time. I dont even know where they are anymore. Green / Cream or Black / Gold Rooster's used be the bomb on deer creek. Probably still are... but I havent seen one in use in ages.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I used a Mepps just the other day and caught an nice fat but small Tiger Trout on it up at Mill Hollow Reservoir. 

While they are not my go to lure I'll dig them out every now and then when the fish are not biting on others. But this little tiger nabbed it on the second cast with it.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I caught a 3 pound brown trout using a cheap Ozark trails lure out of deer Creek.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Tr...fZ_kYstbqLBkmWsOoHVCh6gdwH1haqTxoCrkYQAvD_BwE


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Jake's are the go to when nothing else will work I have over 20 in my box different colors.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Have always liked them. 
Especially the silver with red dots.


----------

